# Rear bearings



## golfer97 (Dec 11, 2008)

Hey guys I went in to the local shop today to get a alignment done because I replaced a bunch of stuff. Come to find out my rear wheel bearings (drums) are already bad and I replaced them last summer. I used quality parts too.Is there any reason why they would be bad already???? 

need some feedback guys 

thanks


----------



## greyhare (Dec 24, 2003)

Since you say the car has drums I will assume it is a MkIII or older. 

The most likely causes are: 

Improper installation 
Improper lubrication 
Improper adjustment


----------



## golfer97 (Dec 11, 2008)

I know I installed them properly and the lubrication was good,


----------



## germancarnut51 (Mar 23, 2008)

May not be bad, may just need lubrication, and proper adjustment.


----------



## golfer97 (Dec 11, 2008)

just curious why would they need adjustment after a year? thats like 6000 miles


----------



## spitpilot (Feb 14, 2000)

Did you set up the bearings per the Bentley Manual proceedure or not?....If you don't set up tapered roller bearings with proper end play...they will not last long....you need to tighten axle nut with torque wrench while turning wheel to spec..then back off till you can just move washer with finger pressure on screwdriver (not prying against hub..) this will set bearings for long life!...Other causes of premature bearing failure...sloppy job of cleaning..you really need to get old grease and dirt outa the hubs when replacing or repacking wheel bearings..that means more than just a quick wipe with an ol shop rag!...Then you need to really pack bearings with grease..they make a pressure tool for that....but I've always just put a dab of grease on my (clean) palm and hit the bearing into it..going round and round..then flip over and go round and round again..that will fill cage with grease..then pack hub..leaving eunff room for axle and wipe bearing races with grease B4 installing rear bearing....lube lip of grease seal and set it square in the seal recess...install unit and front bearing then..ADJUST bearings per Bentley!


----------



## golfer97 (Dec 11, 2008)

Im getting new drums and brakes for the rear I will just re do the bearings with new ones thanks guys


----------



## spitpilot (Feb 14, 2000)

golfer97 said:


> Im getting new drums and brakes for the rear I will just re do the bearings with new ones thanks guys


 Your OP said you just replaced bearings last year...so something you did wasn't right....I'd suggest you reread the "rear bearing adjustment" section in the Bentley!


----------



## Anony00GT (Mar 6, 2002)

Yep as others have said, you probably installed them either too tight or too loose. In your defense, you can read about how to tighten that nut in service manuals all day long (this applies to any vehicle with that type of bearing setup, not just VW)...but at the end of the day, no service manual is a substitute for real-world experience when doing this job. Since they lasted a year (you haven't said how many miles, so I'm assuming 10-15k), you probably were only off a little bit the last time you did it. Once you get a feel for how tight they've gotta be, you'll never have a problem doing it again. Good luck


----------



## roysays (Apr 3, 2009)

what is the proper torque spec on the bearings to seat them before you back the nut off?


----------



## Anony00GT (Mar 6, 2002)

You can probably get an exact torque spec from the Bentley manual, but I've never used a torque wrench for it. Generally, I use a pair of pliers (not a wrench or socket) snug it up good and then back it off a tad and put the cotter pin through. That's the best I can describe it on an internet forum...


----------



## DC Jetta Guy (Jul 31, 2004)

When you replaced the rear wheel bearings did you replace the races, too? If not, that will do it. Overtightening them, even slightly, would also burn them out pretty fast.


----------



## spitpilot (Feb 14, 2000)

Anony00GT said:


> You can probably get an exact torque spec from the Bentley manual, but I've never used a torque wrench for it. Generally, I use a pair of pliers (not a wrench or socket) snug it up good and then back it off a tad and put the cotter pin through. That's the best I can describe it on an internet forum...


There is actually a method given in the Bentley manuals to set up bearing endplay correctly..you torque down nut to about 7-8 ft lbs (84-96 inch pounds) while rotating the wheel so the bearings don't make any impression on the outer races..then back off till you can just move the washer under the axle nut around with a screwdriver blade and finger pressure..NOT PRYING against the hub to move it...that will set up correct bearing end play...which tapered roller bearings really really like..makes 'me live long lives..I've runn my VW rear bearings well over 100K miles with just good cleaning and repacking/new grease seals at every rear brake change!:thumbup:


----------

